# does IUI really work



## JBox (Oct 31, 2010)

what are the stats? 
and can you lovely women post your success stories.. am going for my 7th IUI ( IVF turned into iui cycle) tomorrow and am really not very hopeful xxxx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

JBox - it definitely can and does work.  I am pregnant with my second child through IUI, I conceived my DD on my 5th IUI and this one on my 6th.  Stats vary from clinic to clinic, I think success rates are usually around 15% - I always compared it to the chance of throwing a 6 on a dice.  Really hoping this treatment will be lucky number 7 for you - good luck!  Sending you loads of     

Some1

xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

it does work, I got pg on my 2nd try & 4 other people I know got pg on IUI as well.


----------



## JBox (Oct 31, 2010)

so i go in, and doc says right lets take a look at u, i am all gowned up and ready for anasethic just in case they decided last minute to do the ivf and not iui so he has a look says you have one at 20 mm and one at 15 mm i think the 20 mm is a cyst, its up to you, we can either go in and see if there are any eggs in there, anyway, ill do a iui if there arent, coz that would mean the eggs are in the tubes or in the ovaries, and its a pot luck so i said go for it
come round after to be told he took 3 eggs out!!!! not one, not 2 but 3!!!!
go figure, 
for me thats a result even after the highest dosage of drugs i have never had more than 2
fingers crossed for me that they fertilize and ill be going back there on sat / sun
i cant beleive it, waht a weird turn up for the books


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Good luck JBox - keeping everything crossed for you!     

Some1

xx


----------



## JBox (Oct 31, 2010)

thank you some 1 - find out about 2 pm today if they have fertilized, not holding out much hope but do want to be surprised 

huge congrats on your pregnancy, hope you are feeling well

xxx


----------



## JBox (Oct 31, 2010)

Only one fertilized going back in tomorrow for transfer was really hoping for two but am feeling very positive this time. Need all the luck in the world this is my fifth ivf...


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

JBox - sending your little embie so much    and hoping that this is the one to make your dreams come true     

Some1

xx


----------

